# Things to do on a first date



## Nick

WARNING Rated PG - 17 and over.
Persons under age 17 should not view 
this pic. Vulgar language,

Funny pic


----------



## Unthinkable

I believe that is the kid from The Man Show on Comedy Central.


----------

